# Me already Peter, sorry



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Hello Peter

Something is bugging me which you might be able to help me with.

I had my baseline scan on Monday after downregging for nearly 3 weeks. During the scan the sonographer said one of my ovarys had a couple of small follies on and the other appeared to be polycystic. I didnt say anything at the time but when I came away I begun to worry that this shouldnt be like this. I always thought the baseline scan was check there wasnt and follies/cysts present.
i have never had polycystic ovarys as far as I am aware. 
Anyway this afternoon I am hoovering away and my right ovry is really quite sore already after jabbing with Puregon 200iu after just 3 days. I am asuming the pain I am feeling is the polycystic ovary.
I am concerned as to how I am going to last until the end of next week stimming.
Is the polycystic ovary anything I should be concerned about, will it affect the amount of eggs they may retreive? Im assuming this is a side effect of the Synarel spray I am using.
I seem to be always on the phone to the clinic so I really dont want to phone them again.
Obviously i will if you think I should but I would be interested to hear what you think.

Thanks in anticipation

Lou 

P. S I have had my 2nd antiphopholipid test back today, it is 22 so they are calling that a positve and will start me on heparin from ET day if I get that far.


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Please see my comments in your text:



Lou said:


> Hello Peter
> 
> Something is bugging me which you might be able to help me with.
> 
> ...


----------



## Janieb (Oct 10, 2002)

Lou

I'd just like to add that when I had my baseline scan they ticked a box on a form that said PCO. When I queried if this meant polycystic ovaries they said it mean "polycystic on appearance", which mean that although the ovaries may be quiet there are tiny cysts over the surface, this is apparently a good sign as it indicates the ovaries are more likely to respond to stims. Mine were ticked yes, which means they keep a closer eye on your progress in case you overstimulate.

It does not mean you have PCOS, not is this bad news. I'm glad I asked for hte explanation as it worried me until I asked.

Jane


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Thanks Peter

and Thanks Jane

when she did the scan after she filled the form out for the consultant she drew what looked like a bunch of grapes so I hope they were just litttle follies!

Thanks so much peter

Lou


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dear Lou,

These are almost certainly a collection of small follicles and nothing at all to worry about.

Regards,

Peter



Lou said:


> Thanks Peter
> 
> and Thanks Jane
> 
> ...


----------

